# Uberchuck



## Wbeatty (Oct 9, 2013)

Im putting a new (to me) Albrecht keyless chuck on a DP 600 Rockwel drill press. I just rebuilt the spindle and thought I would give it some more lovin with a uberchuck. the spindle taper runs out at .003 and I cleaned both the taper and the chuck with acetone and rotated it on and gave it one tap with a mallot. when I chuck up a reamer, it waddles at .019. Ive remounted it several times with the same results. here's the odd part, when I put the dial indicator on the upper part (the black part) it matches the taper nicely.  The jaws look good and close nicely. 
anyone seen this?


----------



## Wbeatty (Oct 10, 2013)

nope , not the reamer, after a couple, I chuck it up in the lathe , it and the dial indicator are fine.


----------



## stupoty (Oct 10, 2013)

Is it maybe the length of the reamer acentuating you .003 run out ?

i had some burs on the end of the jacobs taper that my little drill chuck goes on and even small shaft run out values were giving me quite a bit of wobble at the end of drill bits (or dowel pins that i seem to remember using to check it).


Stuart


----------



## Wbeatty (Oct 10, 2013)

stupoty said:


> Is it maybe the length of the reamer acentuating you .003 run out ?
> 
> i had some burs on the end of the jacobs taper that my little drill chuck goes on and even small shaft run out values were giving me quite a bit of wobble at the end of drill bits (or dowel pins that i seem to remember using to check it).
> 
> ...



Good idea,  I will order some Dyechem highpoint and see if Im missing sumptin.
That .003 number was the spindle taper before the chuck went on and I checked the taper at 5 points along its length,


----------



## flutedchamber (Oct 13, 2013)

Is that a new or used Albrecht chuck?  If it's used, I've bought a few where people used S&D drill bits in them and bulged the inside of the hood on the chuck.  When I removed the hood you could feel and easily measure the runout in three places.

Easy test.  Machine a bar with the correct Jacobs taper in your lathe.  Without removing the bar, mount the Albrecht chuck and put your reamer in the chuck and indicate the reamer.  

Or chuck up a piece of round stock and turn a stub to .375.  Tighten the stub in the drill chuck and indicate the Jacobs taper.

The taper in your drill press is out quite a bit.


----------

